# Marginatus ????



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

6 months ago this Serra tail was hyaline after the V. Now the tail end is getting black. Pic 1 of 4


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Pic 2 of 4


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Pic 3 of 4


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Pic 4 0f 4


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

wow, cool fish, i want one...!!! where did u pick him up? and how much?>


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The terminal tail band is not consistent with S. marginatus. I suspect you may have one of the compressus group. Most of those begin with a prominent "V" and a faint band that later colors in to the dark you see now. Body markings appear somewhat small but elongated bars, obscured by the ground color.


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

Wow, what a GREAT fish...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> I suspect you may have one of the compressus group.


ME to :nod:

and that is some incredibly gill coloring there, he looks good size and healthy also


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Frank...and thanks to all for the compliments. He is an awesome fish. Even attacks the python while i do gravel vacs. And to *NavinWithPs* i bought this fish as an unknown from Ash (The Fish Catcher) one of our sponsors to the right for 65.00 not including shipping last October.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

the red goes out to the jaw....amazing
not marginatus to me


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Jerry from the begining i was not convinced that was a Marginatus. I still think that is a well fed Irritan.


----------

